# Cherry Red Shrimp



## jdsangelfish (Mar 13, 2006)

What is the best setup for raising and breeding these shrimp?

Jim


----------



## Angjo72 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya Jim,

I keep and breed cherry shrimp. The way I set them up is to give them their own tank. If you get a group of 10 to 20 you can start out in a small tank. I started with a 5.5 tank and 15 cherry shrimp. I planted the tank and added a sponge filter and 5 ramshorns (the pest kind, yes.. but you can do the red ones and breed those too) The snails give off infusoria and the shrimps will eat these as well as any dead or decaying plant matter. I find that when I have a bunch of rams in the tank, there is a population explosion. I put java ferns, java moss and najas in their tank as well. (and if there are some brown spots on the plants, its even better as they will snack on it).. The shrimp also love the biscuits I make  Cherry shrimp are pretty hardy and can stand a wide variety of ph and temps. I keep my ph at 7.5 and the temp at 72/74.

Hope this helps.. Good luck!

Ang:fish:


----------



## jdsangelfish (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you Ang!! I am already getting some more of your biscuits, but nice plug.

Jim


----------



## Angjo72 (Apr 3, 2006)

Heya Jim!

LOL I saw that! Haha Sorry about the plug. I hope the cherry shrimp do well for you!!

Ang


----------

